# Korma



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I actually in tears writing this Korma My parents German shepard x mastiff died about 3 hours ago :-(

She was fine yesterday went for walk up the moors with my children and had a lovely time, This morning was a little off colour. Then when my sister came home korma didnt get up to say hello like she normally does. She couldnt stand her tongue was hanging out and her mouth was cold 

Took her straight to the vets were she just died, a heart attack they think. Im deverstated i chose her from the cats and dogs home she was a stray for over 12months, had two other homes and was returned due to attacking the other family dog and for being a pain lol 

Yes she had her bad habits but she was gorgeous, such a lovin dog we have had 7 and a half wonderful years of her. 

Theres a big shining star in the sky tonight which is my komie chicken 
Rest In piece Korma xxx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Daynna said:


> I actually in tears writing this Korma My parents German shepard x mastiff died about 3 hours ago :-(
> 
> She was fine yesterday went for walk up the moors with my children and had a lovely time, This morning was a little off colour. Then when my sister came home korma didnt get up to say hello like she normally does. She couldnt stand her tongue was hanging out and her mouth was cold
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear this, I dont know what to say............ R.I.P Korma


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh dear, i'm ever so sorry to hear that xx RIP Korma, what a shock  x


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

AWW R.I.P korma  xxx


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Im so sorry to hear of your loss, she had 7 1/2 beautiful years , that means so much , RIP korma run free darling with friends at rainbow bridge bless you.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone, She being cremated soon so she'll come back to us soon.

Im not to bad this morning, But i guess it will be more real when i go to my parents and she isnt there. 

Kids dont understand either (they are 4yrs and 3 yrs old), eldest does abit more but i think they think shes going to come back.

Have Fun chasing the posties Korma Love you.xxx


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

So sorry to hear
RIP Korma xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Im so sorry for your loss. 

R.I.P KORMA XXXX


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

My heart goes out to you and sending you my condolences for your loss.

Losing such a loving family member is never easy, but hopefully time will help and you will be left with the wonderful memories that you shared together.


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

Its such a sad loss and so quick, IM so sorry to hear that korma has passed on to another life,
He will be with all the others in his own little world.
rest in peace dear korma


----------



## katrina (Jan 10, 2009)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

i remember reading a thread about korma not so long ago, i remember the name, this is very sad

rip korma xxx


----------

